# injectable herbicide



## treeman82 (Nov 9, 2002)

I need your help here. I am a liscenced tech in NY so I should be able to get and apply whatever I need. What I need is an injectable, non-selective herbicide which acts rather quickly (within a couple of months). I want to kill about 20 medium sized white pines next to my house. I HAVE to kill or at least severely hurt them before I can remove them. Sprays are not an option and neither are soil drenches due to surrounding turf. The results must look like the trees got sick and died, or reached the end of their lives. I have tried girdling some of the smaller ones, but I am not willing to wait several years to see the effects. Any thoughts on a compound?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 10, 2002)

Why the need to clandestinely kill them?

You should know better then to ask us if there is a hint of amlice in the intent.


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 10, 2002)

John, I know better. Yes. 

However I ask this to better my parent's landscape... and to do that I need to kill off 16 pine trees. If it was up to me, they would be down and gone already. However they belong to my neighbor who knows they should not be there, but is reluctant to take them down. She rents the house out, both I and the tenants (who will most likely buy the house) want the trees down. They are not doing what they were intended to do, and are destroying my driveway. If the trees are dead, or at least severely hurt... I can get the woman to let me take them down. I have already hacked them back to behind my driveway... but only what my power pole saw would reach. I can still take off a lot more if I get ambitious. Any thoughts fellas?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 10, 2002)

I think I will not tell you how to kill someone elses property.


----------



## Reed (Nov 11, 2002)

Be careful getting done what you seek.

There's something called a universal truth. I'm no New Ager nor a religious fanatic, just being real here. Things have a way of splashing back, no matter what the details or ends represent. I'ts not justified to kill an elected official abroad, yet we do it for the greater good (we think). Now look. 

I'm squarely behind John Paul Sanborn on this one.


----------



## TREETX (Nov 11, 2002)

I would rethink this one. Try honesty. Sounds like bad decisions here.

Tons o injectables. Mauget used to have them but then you have these little injectors sticking out. Have seen some "pills" that can be inserted into holes. Try a hypo-hatchet maybe.

Point is herbicides for trees really just have a place in altering the composition of forests, not urban forests. 

Be sure this is a hill you are willing to die on before proceeding.

Nathan


----------



## treeman82 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanx guys. I will try calling the owner and explaining to her about the growth habits of these pines, as well as how they are making my driveway heave, as well as my legal rights (to cut anything on my side of the property line). Hopefully this will work, and pesticides won't have to be considered any further.


----------



## TREETX (Nov 11, 2002)

You are smart, you know your stuff when it comes to urban tree care. use some of that UMASS whoopass school stuff to back your credibility. Show them it will eliminate liability or maintenance on their part. ($$$) Rely on that more than your ability to be sneaky.

Sell your ideas - use horse psychology - make your idea their idea.

Then sweeten the deal by offering to do the work at no charge to them.


----------

